
Show HN: Palpiction - Demo of touch based image exploration - rjbullet
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.palpiction.rohitjain.coco
======
vispi
Apart from the intended purpose of accessibility.. it can be a cool game too!!
And show the original image too which is described :)

~~~
rjbullet
Thanks for trying it out. Did you enjoy the text to speech of the phone?

We're experimenting with different ideas and game is definitely one of them.
:)

------
naveenlp
this was actually fun to use.. could be an interesting idea to develop a game.
instead of telling people about the image contents, perhaps using vaguer
descriptors might make this more fun to play

~~~
rjbullet
Thank you for trying it out. We might show the image for the sighted users
once they select the caption in next iteration. There is a leaderboard in the
app right now hidden inside the menu. ;)

You can read more about our process here:
[https://palpiction.herokuapp.com/blog-
launch.html](https://palpiction.herokuapp.com/blog-launch.html)

